# PaddyJulies Friday night rambling thread



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Well...okay...I've started it, but her threads always go better than mine :lol:

How's everyones week behaved and is anyone joining me for a glass of wine? (cider and black for zoe :thumbup: )

Em
xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Well...okay...I've started it, but her threads always go better than mine :lol:
> 
> How's everyones week behaved and is anyone joining me for a glass of wine? (cider and black for zoe :thumbup: )
> 
> ...


awww...hun...i will as soon as the MR ASDA DELIVERY man turns up:cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Bottle of Bud here, while i try and figure out where the Halifax have sent my wages for the week before last...because they've gone out of my bosses account and not arrived in mine 8 days later!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

He'll come *comforts*

They should have some sort of emergency delivery thing if alcohol has been ordered and it's the weekend 

xxxxxxxx

EDIT - Jon - cross posted you there hen - that's rubbish  I can lend you £2.95 if that helps 

xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Bottle of Bud here, while i try and figure out where the Halifax have sent my wages for the week before last...because they've gone out of my bosses account and not arrived in mine 8 days later!!!


Thats pretty shite ...it must be somewhere!!!



Eroswoof said:


> He'll come *comforts*
> 
> They should have some sort of emergency delivery thing if alcohol has been ordered and it's the weekend
> 
> xxxxxxxx


i know...i will wallop him on the heed soon with a tea towel


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Bottle of Bud here, while i try and figure out where the Halifax have sent my wages for the week before last...because they've gone out of my bosses account and not arrived in mine 8 days later!!!


Blimey I thought you said you got paid by cheque... And when I read that the other day (payment cheque)I thought how out dated..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Blimey I thought you said you got paid by cheque... And when I read that the other day (payment cheque)I thought how out dated..


I do...but as the machines were broke that weekend i had to wait until Shelleys day off, and paid for it to clear faster on the morning of the 15th. It cleared/money went out of my bosses account on the 17th...still hasn't arrived at mine...methinks an error is afoot!!!
:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

jon bda said:


> I do...but as the machines were broke that weekend i had to wait until Shelleys day off, and paid for it to clear faster on the morning of the 15th. It cleared/money went out of my bosses account on the 17th...still hasn't arrived at mine...methinks an error is afoot!!!
> :


Jeepers

Hey in your own words.. somewhere.. well what ya doing on here.. ya should be on the phone t the bank...  :lol:

And the bank will know where it is.. they will have a bates number or something for it..


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

just opened a bottle from my secret stash :lol: :lol:

cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> just opened a bottle from my secret stash :lol: :lol:
> 
> cheers


 That's impressive! My issue with a secret stash would be I knew where it was 

xxxxxx

Going for a bath by the way - wont be long hen 
xxxxxxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Jon that is just crappy...My week has been good had my blood work done ( praying for low white cell counts), cleaned the house, shoveled the sidewalks (where is spring i'm sick of snow). Now waiting for o/h to get home so i can have me some Bud light or maybe it'll be Coors tonight I luv me beer....Jill


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> i know...i will wallop him on the heed soon with a tea towel


Ohhhh all stern and bossy like :001_wub:

Im all moist now


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Ohhhh all stern and bossy like :001_wub:
> 
> Im all moist now


go on then just for you :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

I still have bottles of beer in the fridge.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

danielled said:


> I still have bottles of beer in the fridge.


:nono::nono::nono: no good in the fridge Dan...get one in your hand


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'M HERE!!!!! *WAVES* 

I have cider, then beer, then passion fruit liquor. 

OH is Working.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

im here too 

i have a some stella


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> :nono::nono::nono: no good in the fridge Dan...get one in your hand


I don't feel like having a drink.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> I'M HERE!!!!! *WAVES*
> 
> I have cider, then beer, then passion fruit liquor.
> 
> OH is Working.


mmmmm cider what type ..my mate was telling me about one that is 8%



mumof6 said:


> im here too
> 
> i have a some stella


cheers


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> mmmmm cider what type ..my mate was telling me about one that is 8%
> 
> cheers


This is cheapy offy stuff (3.65 for 3 litres! ) ...i think it's about 6.5%? tastes nice with ice though.

We had wine with our lunch at work today...to welcome in the summer....


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Vodka and coke here I come


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> This is cheapy offy stuff (3.65 for 3 litres! ) ...i think it's about 6.5%? tastes nice with ice though.
> 
> We had wine with our lunch at work today...to welcome in the summer....


wine at lunchtime....at work oh we used to love them good old days....can't do it now, we can get called for a drinks and drugs test at anytime at work


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Vodka and coke here I come


yay.....how you doing hun?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

danielled said:


> I don't feel like having a drink.


never mind doll...you can still have fun without the booze


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> yay.....how you doing hun?


Im fine thanks  hows u? had a good week?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> wine at lunchtime....at work oh we used to love them good old days....can't do it now, we can get called for a drinks and drugs test at anytime at work


It was my boss' idea lol.



I am exhausted! Wheres Ems?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> never mind doll...you can still have fun without the booze


I will try.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> It was my boss' idea lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I am exhausted! Wheres Ems?


gone for a bath she won't be long



danielled said:


> I will try.


good


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Wine is open . . . . . who wants one? 
Pass yer glasses! :thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd love wine!! but i have to make do with whats in the fridgee 

Don't know what to have for dinner??


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> gone for a bath she won't be long
> 
> good


Will try as I said but I can't do anymore than try.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

soz guys...were just trying to make a star with an elastic band

YouTube - How To Make 3 STARS With 1 Rubber Band?

best have a go now...because after a few glasses of wine....no chance!!!!!!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Just put some fishfingers and a WW mini baguette in the oven.


I don't have a rubber band1!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Im starving


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Im starving


im hungry too, i really fancy pizza


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Im starving


I'm not after my piggy session last night, but i need to eat something or this cider will go riiightt to my head!

Plans for le weekend everyone?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Just put some fishfingers and a WW mini baguette in the oven.
> 
> I don't have a rubber band1!


i have not a hope in hells chance of doing it



ClaireLouise said:


> Im starving


cheese on toast


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Plans for le weekend everyone?


tomorrow im taking the dogs and kids on an adventure the starting to sort the garden up

sunday is homework day for me and the kids, and get things sorted for the week

(yes i lead a boring life :lol


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> tomorrow im taking the dogs and kids on an adventure the starting to sort the garden up
> 
> sunday is homework day for me and the kids, and get things sorted for the week
> 
> (yes i lead a boring life :lol


I did my house work this evening  excpet the clothes, i'll do them tomorrow

I'm going to craft fair tomorrow, then i need to take Brams on an explore, then baking!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> im hungry too, i really fancy pizza





lifeizsweet said:


> I'm not after my piggy session last night, but i need to eat something or this cider will go riiightt to my head!
> 
> Plans for le weekend everyone?





paddyjulie said:


> i have not a hope in hells chance of doing it
> 
> cheese on toast


oooo Pizza or cheese on toast would be great but im home alone so a bag on plain crisps will do lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> oooo Pizza or cheese on toast would be great but im home alone so a bag on plain crisps will do lol


with a pickled onion


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> with a pickled onion


yummy :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

right...I'm back...skipped to the end of the thread and I've read 'I'm home alone with a pickled onion' 

Where do I go from here?!  I COULD read back but it's much more fun not to :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Well...okay...I've started it, but her threads always go better than mine :lol:
> 
> How's everyones week behaved and is anyone joining me for a glass of wine? (cider and black for zoe :thumbup: )
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

You know me so well :thumbup:

Cider poured and when i can be bothered ill change out of my work clothes into my sloppys.

As for the weekend.. Tomorrow, depending on the weather i'll be out with Jack, Wendy and Otis and Sunday up to the Peak district with the kids and dog 

Just gonna chill and get tipsy tonight as OH id DJing 

Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> right...I'm back...skipped to the end of the thread and I've read 'I'm home alone with a pickled onion'
> 
> Where do I go from here?!  I COULD read back but it's much more fun not to :lol:
> 
> ...


ermmmm wine


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

hellllo hun! you alright?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I may just have to get drunk instead hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You know me so well :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Yep, cheerful today  Good people + good weather + rubbish but copious amounts of wine x by Bumble = 

And yes, your cider and black was waiting in my fridge :thumbup:


paddyjulie said:


> ermmmm wine


Yes, that's where I'll go. But...I think I DO like pickled onions...though I'm not sure as they come in many sizes...surely they're different breeds  I like the little chaps in the glass jars you get (mainly because I think they're cute  ) Are they the same as the bigger guys in chip shops?



lifeizsweet said:


> hellllo hun! you alright?


Hello you  Lots better thanks to you, her up there ^ and carla-jade



xxxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Yep, cheerful today  Good people + good weather + rubbish but copious amounts of wine x by Bumble =
> 
> And yes, your cider and black was waiting in my fridge :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Good to hear it hun!  Sorry i didn't get to chat much last night! this week has been a total whirlwind!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Yep, cheerful today  Good people + good weather + rubbish but copious amounts of wine x by Bumble =
> 
> And yes, your cider and black was waiting in my fridge :thumbup:
> 
> ...


the big ones might be pickled Eggs...oh yess


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> the big ones might be pickled Eggs...oh yess


You know how much I appreciated you but anyway - that's for private worries :thumbup:

But no....do they not have an onion AND an egg jar?

:lol: I love how you know me well enough now, though, to appreciate I may well mistake an onion for an egg :lol: :001_wub: :lol:

Surely the little teeny guys in the jars from supermarkets are a different onion to the big onion, oft seen in other establishments?

Where's Linzi and Zoe and everyone else who was here vanished too?  All onion or other random nonsense is welcome 

Em
xx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Still here!!! trying to do an online shop at the same time  


I need ot drink more!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry i am here thought id better put some supper in for my girls there due in at 10 :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Still here!!! trying to do an online shop at the same time
> 
> I need ot drink more!


i'm here just a little occupied at the moment

shop...you mentioned shop????????? tell !!! what ya buying ????


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

lifeizsweet said:


> Still here!!! trying to do an online shop at the same time
> 
> I need ot drink more!


I'll probably have spare and Julie will  *emails alcohol*



XxZoexX said:


> Sorry i am here thought id better put some supper in for my girls there due in at 10 :lol:


Awww  I forget other people have proper outside lives :yikes: Lol

If they're having a pickled onion or egg, though, can you solve my dilemma please  :lol:

xxxxxxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Well...okay...I've started it, but her threads always go better than mine :lol:
> 
> How's everyones week behaved and is anyone joining me for a glass of wine? (cider and black for zoe :thumbup: )
> 
> ...


Don't get me started on how my week has been. LONG is the answer. MIL hurt her leg and got into her misery I've been alive too long and its time I went speech. So she's been here since wednesday. All jobs I had planned to do, just went pearshaped, as when I try to do housework she moons about following me, pulls up a chair to sit with me when I iron etc.  Got her home today, hubs is out so I'm acting taxi and even though I have the house to myself, the cork is still in the bottle. :cryin: However tomorrow is another day. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> i'm here just a little occupied at the moment
> 
> shop...you mentioned shop????????? tell !!! what ya buying ????


Food  we have only got alcohol in our fridge, mixers in the cupboards and ice in the freezer....



Eroswoof said:


> I'll probably have spare and Julie will  *emails alcohol*
> 
> Awww  I forget other people have proper outside lives :yikes: Lol
> 
> ...


ooo will you email me scrambled eggo n toast in the morning??


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Food  we have only got alcohol in our fridge, mixers in the cupboards and ice in the freezer....


Sounds like the perfect fridge to me. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

bird said:


> Sounds like the perfect fridge to me. :thumbup:


hehehe not when farmer boy comes in at 1am after not eating since midday and there is nowt for him to eat  he was a grumpy old so and so yesterday..i thought he'd have loved the idea of beer for dinner!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

bird said:


> Don't get me started on how my week has been. LONG is the answer. MIL hurt her leg and got into her misery I've been alive too long and its time I went speech. So she's been here since wednesday. All jobs I had planned to do, just went pearshaped, as when I try to do housework she moons about following me, pulls up a chair to sit with me when I iron etc.  Got her home today, hubs is out so I'm acting taxi and even though I have the house to myself, the cork is still in the bottle. :cryin: However tomorrow is another day. :thumbup:


Eesh, that'd drive me NUTS! Can see it from her side that maybe she's lonely and such but as I don't know the circumstances I can only and will only take your side here :lol: REMOVE CORK FROM BOTTLE, LADY  It really would drive me crazy though, and I mean it :lol: Having my dad hanging over me drove me nuts the other day.

*big hugs*

Come and talk rubbish with us  (still waiting for an answer to my onion question - you're a mod and so you have to answer) :lol:


lifeizsweet said:


> Food  we have only got alcohol in our fridge, mixers in the cupboards and ice in the freezer....
> 
> ooo will you email me scrambled eggo n toast in the morning??


My fridge has no nothings in them  *panic*

I tell you what, I'll buy you breakfast at morrisons cafe (best place for people watching ever :thumbup: )

xxxxxxxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> hehehe not when farmer boy comes in at 1am after not eating since midday and there is nowt for him to eat  he was a grumpy old so and so yesterday..i thought he'd have loved the idea of beer for dinner!!


  Some men just cannot appreciate that they're onto a good thing.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I'll probably have spare and Julie will  *emails alcohol*
> 
> Awww  I forget other people have proper outside lives :yikes: Lol
> 
> ...


If i handed them pickled egg for there supper they'd look at me right wierd :lol:
now pickled onions they'd eat a full Jar and then blame me when they felt a little dodgy 
BUt alas its just sausage buttys


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

ARGHHH OH is doing my HEAD IN. seriously. The 3rd time today he's hung up on me. HE'S SUCH A SPOILT BRAT


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i'm back just been counting how long Lauren could do a handstand for...we got till 20...good....lol..kids love em


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> If i handed them pickled egg for there supper they'd look at me right wierd :lol:
> now pickled onions they'd eat a full Jar and then blame me when they felt a little dodgy
> BUt alas its just sausage buttys


Boo! :lol: I had your drink ready for you and you still don't answer me :lol:

What IS the difference between the weeny onions and the big onions?! :lol: xx



lifeizsweet said:


> ARGHHH OH is doing my HEAD IN. seriously. The 3rd time today he's hung up on me. HE'S SUCH A SPOILT BRAT


Ugh, I shall see you soon, you shall hook up with my big tom cat and all will be fine 

Don't let it upset you hen, Andy loves you to bits  though I'm on msn if you want me 



paddyjulie said:


> i'm back just been counting how long Lauren could do a handstand for...we got till 20...good....lol..kids love em


I blame a lot of my life problems on never having being able to even get INTO the handstand position *reminisces* tell her auntie emma says super well done and when she's in the olympics we'll be there (but Bumby HAS to be the mascot :nono: )
xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hey are you all ok tonight


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Boo! :lol: I had your drink ready for you and you still don't answer me :lol:
> 
> What IS the difference between the weeny onions and the big onions?! :lol: xx


I do apologise :lol:

As in the Silverskin (small) and larger browny ones??...

Dunno.. Grown longer? :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

ohh.pmsl...lauren and myself are sitting here watching benidorm....next thing we here a huge snore...its Paddy..we both look at the chair and no...its Mavis...so funny ..well to me and lol it was...Paddy is at work..


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> ohh.pmsl...lauren and myself are sitting here watching benidorm....next thing we here a huge snore...its Paddy..we both look at the chair and no...its Mavis...so funny ..well to me and lol it was...Paddy is at work..


i love it when dogs snore, it always makes me giggle 

mine do it all the time and i cove them with a blanket, give them a kiss and giggle to myself


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> i love it when dogs snore, it always makes me giggle
> 
> mine do it all the time and i cove them with a blanket, give them a kiss and giggle to myself


lol..it was a proper man snore


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> lol..it was a proper man snore


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Ugh, I shall see you soon, you shall hook up with my big tom cat and all will be fine
> 
> Don't let it upset you hen, Andy loves you to bits  though I'm on msn if you want me
> 
> xxxxxxx


I know, he's just tired and grumpy and hungry and taking out on me! He's back...will catcha later x


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Evening All 
Hope you don't mind but I was invited ....honest x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Emmastace said:


> Evening All
> Hope you don't mind but I was invited ....honest x


*waves*

hello, how are you?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

*waves Hellooooooo xx


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> *waves*
> 
> hello, how are you?


Awww.....why I am very well thank you for asking.......will be even better when I get this bottle of voddy open.

I don't usually drink cos one of us needs to be sober while the bar is open and it is never going to be OH...............but today I need it. Can't think of a single reason why......lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

lifeizsweet said:


> I know, he's just tired and grumpy and hungry and taking out on me! He's back...will catcha later x





Emmastace said:


> Evening All
> Hope you don't mind but I was invited ....honest x


She was indeedy  think Emmastace prefers cheerful nice threads too :lol: and so I stole her 

Hey Mumof 

Lifeiz - speak to you in a bit henny

Julie - where for art thou?

Em
xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Emmastace said:


> Awww.....why I am very well thank you for asking.......will be even better when I get this bottle of voddy open.
> 
> I don't usually drink cos one of us needs to be sober while the bar is open and it is never going to be OH...............but today I need it. Can't think of a single reason why......lol


 sometime a drink is needed just because


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> She was indeedy  think Emmastace prefers cheerful nice threads too :lol: and so I stole her
> 
> Hey Mumof
> 
> ...


i'm stll here


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

All that talk of pickled onions earlier got the taste buds going......but can anyone think of where a black and white thing about 2ft tall may have hidden the fresh bloomer loaf I bought earlier?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Emmastace said:


> All that talk of pickled onions earlier got the taste buds going......but can anyone think of where a black and white thing about 2ft tall may have hidden the fresh bloomer loaf I bought earlier?


You've got one of those southern penguins, hen 

They're getting lost because of global warming

Em
xx


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> You've got one of those southern penguins, hen
> 
> They're getting lost because of global warming
> 
> ...


Aha.....the little tyke didn't get the pot of Seriously Strong Spreadable though........and that was in the fridge.......not as clever as they think these penguins


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Emmastace said:


> Aha.....the little tyke didn't get the pot of Seriously Strong Spreadable though........and that was in the fridge.......not as clever as they think these penguins


oohh whats it like? i keep looking at it but not bought any yet


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> oohh whats it like? i keep looking at it but not bought any yet


I will tell you....just need to find the bloomer to put it on.

Fresh Bloomer - toasted, real butter and Seriously Strong Spreadable....that was my plan for tonight ....damn penguins.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> oohh whats it like? i keep looking at it but not bought any yet


Look, you  Before you start bringing any other food stuffs into this I want my question answered

What is the difference between teeny pickled onions that I think of as 'pickled onions'

and BIG onions that are pickled :lol:

THEN we'll get on to cheese :lol: (ps or we can go on to cheese; I don't mind :lol: )

Em
xx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Righty ladies i is off to feed the brood and nibble on something nice myself (thinking Cheese on toast with beans YUM)
I shall grace you with my presence in about an hour when i get rid of the girlys.. 
Dont stop drinking now :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Look, you  Before you start bringing any other food stuffs into this I want my question answered
> 
> What is the difference between teeny pickled onions that I think of as 'pickled onions'
> 
> ...


You tell me off then ignore my reply :incazzato: rrr:


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Look, you  Before you start bringing any other food stuffs into this I want my question answered
> 
> What is the difference between teeny pickled onions that I think of as 'pickled onions'
> 
> ...


I actually have 4 types of pickled onions here.......you never know what type a punter wants with his ploughmans......what would you like to know about them?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Look, you  Before you start bringing any other food stuffs into this I want my question answered
> 
> What is the difference between teeny pickled onions that I think of as 'pickled onions'
> 
> ...


the difference is some are tiny and some are big 

(thats all i know, sorry )


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Can life get any better....vodka and red bull in hand.....great company on the 'puter..........and Bay City Rollers 'Shangalang' coming up through the floorboards......perfect


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Emmastace said:


> I actually have 4 types of pickled onions here.......you never know what type a punter wants with his ploughmans......what would you like to know about them?


Right!

Tell me the size gradients of your onions and their ingredients and size :lol: you can use bullet points even!!!!

Does it say, perhaps, 'baby' in front of some? I don't know - what are they?!

Em
xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

trying to find a picture of a pickled egg....


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Right!
> 
> Tell me the size gradients of your onions and their ingredients and size :lol: you can use bullet points even!!!!
> 
> ...


1. Silverskin - small, white, don't taste of much - usually found on the end of a cocktail stick with a small cube of cheddar.

2. Home made dark brown onesabout 1-1 1/2 inches across- float in the jar with mustard seeds and teeeny tiny chilli peppers. Best taken after alcohol cos they blow your head off

3. Bog standard pale yellow ones about 2 inches across- universally found in supermarkets and fish and chip shops - mild and crunchy but nothing to write home about.

4. Pickled Shallots - The king of pickled onions - perfect crunch, perfect strength, best eaten in the cupboard under the stairs so no-one else in the house realises you have any.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Emmastace said:


> 1. Silverskin - small, white, don't taste of much - usually found on the end of a cocktail stick with a small cube of cheddar.
> 
> 2. Home made dark brown onesabout 1-1 1/2 inches across- float in the jar with mustard seeds and teeeny tiny chilli peppers. Best taken after alcohol cos they blow your head off
> 
> ...


i want no.2!! they sound yummy


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> i want no.2!! they sound yummy


They are .......I have this really good deal with the lady who makes them....I give her my large gherkin jars.....she fills them with fab pickled onions and sends them back


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Emmastace said:


> They are .......I have this really good deal with the lady who makes them....I give her my large gherkin jars.....she fills them with fab pickled onions and sends them back


i really want some now :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

I have loads and loads and loads of bottles here!
Shall I take some piccys with my new camera???


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Emmastace said:


> 1. Silverskin - small, white, don't taste of much - usually found on the end of a cocktail stick with a small cube of cheddar.
> 
> 2. Home made dark brown onesabout 1-1 1/2 inches across- float in the jar with mustard seeds and teeeny tiny chilli peppers. Best taken after alcohol cos they blow your head off
> 
> ...


That's them! :lol: Story of my life :lol:
xxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have loads and loads and loads of bottles here!
> Shall I take some piccys with my new camera???


yep..how ya doing hun?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have loads and loads and loads of bottles here!
> Shall I take some piccys with my new camera???


 I think of you as a sort of celebrity...and now you're on MY thread :yikes: *faints*

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> yep..how ya doing hun?


Fine mate! hows yerself! or more to the point hows that mavis??


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Fine mate! hows yerself! or more to the point hows that mavis??


we are all fine hun xx...mave is fast asleep on the chair......been farting much? after your brekky xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> we are all fine hun xx...mave is fast asleep on the chair......been farting much? after your brekky xxx


Nah! you were all talking bullpoo! t'has the opposite effect on me so it does!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Where is our EM? hey hun i am missing the laugh


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Where is our EM? hey hun i am missing the laugh


Don't know. Now will this send or play up again lol.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Anyone of my buds. no Eroswoof number....p.m me it please


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bumpy....


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Emmy ..What you doing babe? pm me hun...please 

love ya petal xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> Emmy ..What you doing babe? pm me hun...please
> 
> love ya petal xx


Desperation here Joo.. 

You lot do some yackin.. I can't believe how long this thread is.. and also where is WL?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Emm.where is the pictures of bumble babe ?? xxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

hey hen!!!! party!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol I'm here *waves* 

I broke my rib this morning :yikes: I'm such a spoon :yikes:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Ouch!!!!!!!


I wanted Bumble to go all Lassie on me and fetch help  :lol:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I wanted Bumble to go all Lassie on me and fetch help  :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx


Lol he just decided to sleep on you instead , have you been checked out by someone ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Lol he just decided to sleep on you instead , have you been checked out by someone ?


I was so annoyed with him :lol: (well....about as annoyed as I ever get with him  )

Aye I went to the hospital lol my phone was upstairs so I was all crawling back up and being all dramatic :lol: :lol:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hey how every one doing today


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey lovely,

Not bad, in a bit of pain :lol:

How's you?

xxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Hey how every one doing today


Serious bad head and my daughter will not stop talking.. :lol:

We are making malteaser cupcakes later , photos to follow if they look good!!!
How you doing Katie?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Hey lovely,
> 
> Not bad, in a bit of pain :lol:
> 
> ...


Ooh no what happened are you ok I'm ok just can't stop yawning lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Serious bad head and my daughter will not stop talking.. :lol:
> 
> We are making malteaser cupcakes later , photos to follow if they look good!!!
> How you doing Katie?


Awww bless malteaser cake sound yummmmm I'm ok just yawning and trying to hover but my mum won't let me at least I got the living Room done lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Serious bad head and my daughter will not stop talking.. :lol:
> 
> We are making malteaser cupcakes later , photos to follow if they look good!!!
> How you doing Katie?


 WOW  That's the god of cupcakes 



katie200 said:


> Ooh no what happened are you ok I'm ok just can't stop yawning lol


Lol yeah, I fell downstairs and cracked a rib like an idiot :lol:

xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> WOW  That's the god of cupcakes
> 
> Lol yeah, I fell downstairs and cracked a rib like an idiot :lol:
> 
> xxxx


(((hugs))) Ooh my that sound pretty painful you ok did you have to go to A&E


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep :lol: I felt such an idiot 

Sorry I haven't text back yet hen, my batteries just gone :

xxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Yep :lol: I felt such an idiot
> 
> Sorry I haven't text back yet hen, my batteries just gone :
> 
> xxxxxx


That's ok it been nice you will text me as I don't get hardly any texts off anyone so thanks your not an idiot it easy done


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

katie200 said:


> That's ok it been nice you will text me as I don't get hardly any texts off anyone so thanks your not an idiot it easy done


Aww no worries hen - I never stop texting, that's why my battery is dead :lol:

I've got a phone app that lets me put different colours on so when certain people text a light comes up. I only use it for people I text lots - you now have yellow :thumbup:

xxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Aww no worries hen - I never stop texting, that's why my battery is dead :lol:
> 
> I've got a phone app that lets me put different colours on so when certain people text a light comes up. I only use it for people I text lots - you now have yellow :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxx


Awww wow that a clever phone thanks I'm  now lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Awww wow that a clever phone thanks I'm  now lol


No worries hen 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> No worries hen
> 
> xxxxxxxxx


Cool


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

At this present moment in time i am sitting on a block of butter :lol: :lol:

will these cakes be safe to eat!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> At this present moment in time i am sitting on a block of butter :lol: :lol:
> 
> will these cakes be safe to eat!!!!


I've just got no answer to that, Julie :lol:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm back! what did i miss?? OH came home in a grump and wanted to go to the pub...so i obliged....woke up an hour ago!!!! He's been off and gone to work, so i've sprayed air freshener around house so it smells like i spent the day cleaning


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm back! what did i miss?? OH came home in a grump and wanted to go to the pub...so i obliged....woke up an hour ago!!!! He's been off and gone to work, so i've sprayed air freshener around house so it smells like i spent the day cleaning


Hello beautiful!

I went to bed pretty early too. I've cracked a rib today :lol: I'm such a spongle

xxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

How did you manage that?????


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm back! what did i miss?? OH came home in a grump and wanted to go to the pub...so i obliged....woke up an hour ago!!!! He's been off and gone to work, so i've sprayed air freshener around house so it smells like i spent the day cleaning


Lol how are you Today


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Lol how are you Today


my head hurts..... and i want (need) choclate and we've not got any!!!

how are you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

I was carrying washing downstairs and got all smushed up in it 

xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> my head hurts..... and i want (need) choclate and we've not got any!!!
> 
> how are you?


I'm so tied I can't stop yawning and eating chocolate ice cream and adding sprinkle and chocolate eggs to it lol I had a hard night how are your pets


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I was carrying washing downstairs and got all smushed up in it
> 
> xxxxxxx


Oops that's so easily done I hope it heal soon


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Oops that's so easily done I hope it heal soon


It'll be fine hen  no danger xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> It'll be fine hen  no danger xxxxxxx


Your a brave cookie lol I don't think I would be if I broke a rib Or anything lol


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I was carrying washing downstairs and got all smushed up in it
> 
> xxxxxxx


You numpty!!! Hope it heals quick. Could really do with a morrisons breakfast right now.... I need comfort food!!



katie200 said:


> I'm so tied I can't stop yawning and eating chocolate ice cream and adding sprinkle and chocolate eggs to it lol I had a hard night how are your pets


Pets are good 

YUM that sounds delish!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Malteaser cupcake anyone?

not bad for our first attempt


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Your a brave cookie lol I don't think I would be if I broke a rib Or anything lol


It's more a bit bent than properly broken :lol:



lifeizsweet said:


> You numpty!!! Hope it heals quick. Could really do with a morrisons breakfast right now.... I need comfort food!!
> 
> Pets are good
> 
> YUM that sounds delish!


Morrisons veggie breakfasts are HEAVEN...they should do take aways 

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Malteaser cupcake anyone?
> 
> not bad for our first attempt


Oh my good god :001_tt1:

xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> You numpty!!! Hope it heals quick. Could really do with a morrisons breakfast right now.... I need comfort food!!
> 
> Pets are good
> 
> YUM that sounds delish!


Yep so yum lol my pets are being silly today


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

YUM veggie breakfast.

JULIE you are so mean!! i want a cupcake!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Malteaser cupcake anyone?
> 
> not bad for our first attempt


They look yummmmmm


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

I want the green one, second row down, second from the left :thumbup: ninja'd

xxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

OOhHHHH can i have one pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ?  x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Hello beautiful!
> 
> I went to bed pretty early too. I've cracked a rib today :lol: I'm such a spongle
> 
> xxxxxx


Your a dope arnt you, Hope your ok xxx

Btw im on Red bull and Vodka tonight haha plan to get drunk as i fell asleep last night 
Im such a lightweight


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

:Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn: I cant stop need coffe or something lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Your a dope arnt you, Hope your ok xxx
> 
> Btw im on Red bull and Vodka tonight haha plan to get drunk as i fell asleep last night
> Im such a lightweight


think i will take it easy tonight....i need a good sleep...i only went and set the alarm last night to go off at 5 this morning
must have thought it was a Monday...:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm tee total tonight!! I can't handle another wasted day tomorrow!!

plus i need to finish my online shop!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well im hoping i dont get to the point where i feel crap tomorrow, would have to be really drunk tho..
Saying that Cottage pies done for tomorrow,cleanings done and washings on so it'll probably be a movie day with the kids, lovely chilled sunday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep I'm hoping to do an all nighter again - yuck

And :lol: at zoes 'dope' I really am :lol:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I didn't drink that much last night, but i only ate a salad and fish fingers with a mini baguette yesterday which probably had osmething to do with it! 

But looking a beer makes me feel sick at the moment...i shall be back next week though!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeizsweet said:


> I didn't drink that much last night, but i only ate a salad and fish fingers with a mini baguette yesterday which probably had osmething to do with it!
> 
> But looking a beer makes me feel sick at the moment...i shall be back next week though!


Ugh I get that when I'm hungover...just the thought of it makes me gag.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Ugh I get that when I'm hungover...just the thought of it makes me gag.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx


It's not good!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

might try a little cider soon...keeping away from the wine..........its bad:nono:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ahh yes but once you manage the first it goes down soooo well.. well with me i tend to drink like a fish the second night :lol:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> might try a little cider soon...keeping away from the wine..........its bad:nono:


 :blink::yikes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

I've just been thinking actually and I'm not a dope - I think it's that my body is so used to being drunk that it just assumes it has no co-ordination anyway :lol:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> :blink::yikes:


still haven't recovered from the 3 bottles last night


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> still haven't recovered from the 3 bottles last night


Ugh, I went to bed and had 4 *gags*

Just seeing the word turns my stomach :lol:

xxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol:love it come and finish my bottle with me :thumbup:it is sat after all !


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I've just been thinking actually and I'm not a dope - I think it's that my body is so used to being drunk that it just assumes it has no co-ordination anyway :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx


:lol: :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> :lol:love it come and finish my bottle with me :thumbup:it is sat after all !


i really couldn't.....not yet anyway


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

I always start out with the best intentions and then Lifeiz says she is and Julie says she is and then zoe's there and I just think...why resist, emma, why resist 

xxxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm drinking lime squash  ROCK N ROLL!! 

OH's just gone off out to the pub


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I always start out with the best intentions and then Lifeiz says she is and Julie says she is and then zoe's there and I just think...why resist, emma, why resist
> 
> xxxxxxx


think of your rib


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> think of your rib


Pfft I never think of my liver and a liver clearly outranks a rib :lol:

xxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Pfft I never think of my liver and a liver clearly outranks a rib :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxx


aye...you have a point..perhaps the alcohol will numb the pain


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

No no NO :lol: see this is what I mean! :lol:

Must work!

Can I just say - this new pet fountain is brilliant...it tastes amazing :blink:

xxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Did anyone watch YBF and see this ....yuk.....don't watch if your tummy is a bit unsettled

YouTube - sickbag


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Did anyone watch YBF and see this ....yuk.....don't watch if your tummy is a bit unsettled
> 
> YouTube - sickbag


I nearly vommed watching it!!!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I always start out with the best intentions and then Lifeiz says she is and Julie says she is and then zoe's there and I just think...why resist, emma, why resist
> 
> xxxxxxx


:yikes: Little ol' me and Julie are Angels.. how can we be bad influances :lol:



paddyjulie said:


> aye...you have a point..*perhaps the alcohol will numb the pain*


I was thinking the same :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

That was dreadful :lol:

xxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if the only way is essex is on tonight  

GUILTY PLEASURE!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> No no NO :lol: see this is what I mean! :lol:
> 
> Must work!
> 
> ...


nice to see you sharing


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Did anyone watch YBF and see this ....yuk.....don't watch if your tummy is a bit unsettled
> 
> YouTube - sickbag


Oh my god wish i didnt watch that put me off my indian tonight now Yuck :


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> nice to see you sharing


I can't resist it :

Dunno about The only was is Essex - my ex is from essex and I lived there for a few years so I can't cope with it :lol:

I'd be in tears :lol:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I can't resist it :
> 
> Dunno about The only was is Essex - my ex is from essex and I lived there for a few years so I can't cope with it :lol:
> 
> ...


I find it hilarious!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Oh my god wish i didnt watch that put me off my indian tonight now Yuck :


have a look at this then....he may make you feel better

just follow the instructions


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh god no don't look at it :lol:

Mine stayed with me for about 10 minutes :lol:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

OH MY GOD ITS JESUS ! am i right lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> OH MY GOD ITS JESUS ! am i right lol


yep


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Love it Lol :thumbup: x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

You just wait - when he's still there in 2 hours you'll change your tune :nono: :lol:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> You just wait - when he's still there in 2 hours you'll change your tune :nono: :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Just went to get a glass of **** wont say the word lol  and Eroswoof was right just saw him in my kitchen :yikes:  x


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Dinner is in the oven! but all i want is a big bar of chocolate


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Midnight said:


> Just went to get a glass of **** wont say the word lol  and Eroswoof was right just saw him in my kitchen :yikes:  x


Told you *nods seriously*

:lol:

xxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Just went to get a glass of **** wont say the word lol  and Eroswoof was right just saw him in my kitchen :yikes:  x


its very spooky....
finding it hard to keep my eyes open tonight


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> its very spooky....
> finding it hard to keep my eyes open tonight


I've woken up now!! earlier i had totally contemplated staying in bed till tomorrow....


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> its very spooky....
> finding it hard to keep my eyes open tonight


And you thought Freddy Cruger was scary :yikes:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Ant and Decs on remember last week.....most of us would Dec....or was it Ant


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Pmsl.. I must have missed that convo
Dont think it'd have the same effect unless you had them together


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

pmsl we have this conversation EVERY week :lol:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Pmsl.. I must have missed that convo
> Dont think it'd have the same effect unless you had them together


together!!!! a threesome


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Make that a foursome :blush: :lol:

And obviously I never go anywhere without Bumble..soooo... :lol:

xxxxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> together!!!! a threesome


Well if you get the chance may as well make it an interesting story to tell the grandkids (when old enough) :lol:



Eroswoof said:


> Make that a foursome :blush: :lol:
> 
> And obviously I never go anywhere without Bumble..soooo... :lol:
> 
> xxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Jesus is still with me :yikes::yikes:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Jesus is still with me :yikes::yikes:


he's with us all tonight...shhhhhh stop talking about foursomes


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Midnight said:


> Jesus is still with me :yikes::yikes:


I warned you *smug* :lol:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Guess what i just did to my kids and their friends that are here ?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Guess what i just did to my kids and their friends that are here ?


moon

i bet you all can see Jesus now!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

I tried to make bumble do it :lol:

He was like...seriously...get some human friends :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

it's not looking good.....on the paracetamol now


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

You two are out of order lol  no i went in the room where their all playing the ps3 and said ..................... i'm going to be sick put me hand over mouth lol and did the gagging my god they all ran for it so funny :thumbup: must of been that sickbag utube that made me do it


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> You two are out of order lol  no i went in the room where their all playing the ps3 and said ..................... i'm going to be sick put me hand over mouth lol and did the gagging my god they all ran for it so funny :thumbup: must of been that sickbag utube that made me do it


ya nutter....:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Midnight said:


> You two are out of order lol  no i went in the room where their all playing the ps3 and said ..................... i'm going to be sick put me hand over mouth lol and did the gagging my god they all ran for it so funny :thumbup: must of been that sickbag utube that made me do it


pmsl that's so random.

My mum once gave me a chocolate saying it was praline and knew full well it was a brandy liqueur - then laughed at me when I gagged :lol:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> pmsl that's so random.
> 
> My mum once gave me a chocolate saying it was praline and knew full well it was a brandy liqueur - then laughed at me when I gagged :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxx


Thats Cruel :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

I was both shocked and disappointed :lol:

xxxxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Midnight said:


> You two are out of order lol  no i went in the room where their all playing the ps3 and said ..................... i'm going to be sick put me hand over mouth lol and did the gagging my god they all ran for it so funny :thumbup: must of been that sickbag utube that made me do it












Sounds like something we'd do here.. Gotta keep them on the toes :lol:

PLus its a benefit to be called a cool parent even if a little nutty :001_smile:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

So who is Bumble ? come on tell me  x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

BUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1: my daughter wants


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> BUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxx


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's sooooooooooooo beautiful


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Paddy has just been on the phone, he may not be able to come home tonight :crying::crying:
he might have to babysit his building all night


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Paddy has just been on the phone, he may not be able to come home tonight :crying::crying:
> he might have to babysit his building all night


Oh well that sucks  

massive hug

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lovely Bumble:001_tt1::001_tt1:

Why did i not know you had a Cat Em?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> lovely Bumble:001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> Why did i not know you had a Cat Em?


:lol: No idea - I have 3  and a house bunny....and my miss spider 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Paddy has just been on the phone, he may not be able to come home tonight :crying::crying:
> he might have to babysit his building all night


AAAwwwww bloody men


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Oh well that sucks
> 
> massive hug
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


I know...all i got from Lauren was " well can i sleep in bed with you then " lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: No idea - I have 3  and a house bunny....and my miss spider
> 
> xxxxxxx


i know about the thing with eight legs...not the bunny or the cats though



Midnight said:


> AAAwwwww bloody men


can't be helped i supposed...if they can get someone out to do a repair he may get home,


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Lost one of my bunnys and one of my little black kittens though 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Fingers crossed Hun bit like me i guess being on call for work  x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Lost one of my bunnys and one of my little black kittens though
> 
> xxxxxxx


 soz hun

lovely pictures especially the one of them all together


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

My little puss bit through the television wire whilst I was asleep...it was terrible lol  I woke up seconds too late, she still had smoke coming from her little mouth and everything :'(

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Fingers crossed Hun bit like me i guess being on call for work  x


yeah i know...i suppose the choice was me or nuclear fuel...the fuel won :lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Lost one of my bunnys and one of my little black kittens though
> 
> xxxxxxx


Awww there beautiful


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Bumble looks gorgeous on that second pic :001_wub:

Theyre all lovely tho xx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> My little puss bit through the television wire whilst I was asleep...it was terrible lol  I woke up seconds too late, she still had smoke coming from her little mouth and everything :'(
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx


 aww:crying:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> My little puss bit through the television wire whilst I was asleep...it was terrible lol  I woke up seconds too late, she still had smoke coming from her little mouth and everything :'(
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx


oh..not nice at all..bless...RIP little one xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

There's some more  

You've started me off now :lol:

xxxxxx

Oops - meant to say PMSL that was the whole point of the post :lol: - they're his paw prints on my neck - they really are that size :001_wub:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awww R.I.P Puss...

Have to say took me ages to decide to get another dog.. its unbearable when they go to the bridge.
But i figured the pains worth it for the pleasure they give, Couldnt be without Jackster now


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> There's some more
> 
> You've started me off now :lol:
> 
> ...


Awwww cute like your sofa colour lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

He's my whole world that little dog, I can honestly say, apart from my mum I've never loved anything more. I just look at him and cry sometimes because I can't believe he's mine. I literally couldn't live without him, he's saved my life and my sanity 

lmao what an emo  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Awww R.I.P Puss...
> 
> Have to say took me ages to decide to get another dog.. its unbearable when they go to the bridge.
> But i figured the pains worth it for the pleasure they give, Couldnt be without Jackster now


it is unbearable.. i think its easier when you still have one though...i know when our Ozzy died bless his little cotton socks . i was so lucky to still have mavis...dunno what i will do when she goes though


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> He's my whole world that little dog, I can honestly say, apart from my mum I've never loved anything more. I just look at him and cry sometimes because I can't believe he's mine. I literally couldn't live without him, he's saved my life and my sanity
> 
> lmao what an emo
> 
> xxxxxxxx


Awwwww I know what you mean fluffy was like that to me


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

There's many other fine Bumble photos on my profile page :lol:

ps RIP fluffy puss 

xxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

good lord we can't arf ramble on   

25 pages of what..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Awww R.I.P Puss...
> 
> Have to say took me ages to decide to get another dog.. its unbearable when they go to the bridge.
> But i figured the pains worth it for the pleasure they give, Couldnt be without Jackster now


Yep It so is when I had to have fluffy PTs it was the worse ever day of my life and I still miss him soooo much but I couldn't life without a pet my house rather lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> good lord we can't arf ramble on
> 
> 25 pages of what..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL I was JUST about to post that! :lol: ninja'd

xxxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

OH MY GOD I STILL CAN SEE JESUS ! :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> OH MY GOD I STILL CAN SEE JESUS ! :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


you are joking ..unless its really him


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Midnight said:


> OH MY GOD I STILL CAN SEE JESUS ! :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


pmsl What if he's there forever now :yikes: :yikes:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> pmsl What if he's there forever now :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> xxxxxxxx


Nightmare...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Nightmare...


He'd be there too as well :yikes: every time you looked anywhere or closed your eyes :yikes:

xxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

while posting and on the booze..do any of you ever go back and read what you put when your sober?

I just could not go there...


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> while posting and on the booze..do any of you ever go back and read what you put when your sober?
> 
> I just could not go there...


Yea i have lol you feel such a ****


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.zebtoonz.com/Gallery/Stereograms/slides/Stereograms02.jpg


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> http://www.zebtoonz.com/Gallery/Stereograms/slides/Stereograms02.jpg


What is it ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> What is it ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


You need to look through it  keep focused and you'll see the 3d image


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

lol I have to or I'd worry what I'd said :lol:

Like a week down the line and someone comes out with something like 'did that infection clear up eventually?' :lol:

xxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I found this joke

A young man asks a kind priest:
Father is it a sin to sleep with a girl?

Father: No my child but the problem is that you guys never sleep.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> You need to look through it  keep focused and you'll see the 3d image


still can't :lol: i can see flowery things


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening peeps.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

danielled said:


> Evening peeps.


Evening you lOl


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening dan 

xxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

danielled said:


> Evening peeps.


evening


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> still can't :lol: i can see flowery things


Your a nightmare girl  look though the image i'll give you a clue :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

danielled said:


> Evening peeps.


Hi Hun  x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

pmsl I can see the word 'ladle' but I assume I'm missing something here :lol:


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Evening dan
> 
> xxxx





paddyjulie said:


> evening





Midnight said:


> Hi Hun  x


You all sound happy lol.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Your a nightmare girl  look though the image i'll give you a clue :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


Wheres me clue?

a bottle of wine

just opened one now


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Midnight said:


> http://www.zebtoonz.com/Gallery/Stereograms/slides/Stereograms02.jpg


I can't see the 3d image just flowery pics.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi again dan, yeah I feel really cheerful tonight - no idea why 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

come on guys you need to stare at the image .. just focus on the middle keep staring till basically you go cross eyed


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

There are 4 animal species a woman needs in her life:
a jaguar in her garage, 
mink in her closet, 
tiger in her bed! And of course a donkey to pay her bills!

Hahahahaha this made ne laugh


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> You need to look through it  keep focused and you'll see the 3d image


Did i see a bear or something doing something...i thought i saw something then it went again...off to have another look


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Cats faces?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Paddy is coming home


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

yeyeyey glad he's coming home 

And you can't just name everything :lol: 

xxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

How to View Stereograms: 5 steps - wikiHow come on try this


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Paddy is coming home


Cool :thumbup1:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> yeyeyey glad he's coming home
> 
> And you can't just name everything :lol:
> 
> xxxxx


can you see out?

Midnight just tell us please!!!!!!

i did actually think i saw a big bear having bongo :lol:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Cats faces?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :blink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> can you see out?
> 
> Midnight just tell us please!!!!!!
> 
> i did actually think i saw a big bear having bongo :lol:


I saw the word ladle :lol: But I've stared at the dam thing so much now I feel sick :lol:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> How to View Stereograms: 5 steps - wikiHow come on try this


Are you taking the piss :lol: :lol: bet you have a secret camera so you can see us bobbing back and forward to our Pc....lol

gunna try it...i will not be beaten :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Are you taking the piss :lol: :lol: bet you have a secret camera so you can see us bobbing back and forward to our Pc....lol
> 
> gunna try it...i will not be beaten :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> can you see out?
> 
> Midnight just tell us please!!!!!!
> 
> i did actually think i saw a big bear having bongo :lol:


 Julie your a crazy woman  Come on one last try follow my instructions as above


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Right I'll have one last try but if I vomit on my computer I blame you 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Julie your a crazy woman  Come on one last try follow my instructions as above


I'm trying but its a laptop and my boobies are in the way

cant get my face up to the screen


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

You know if you bang your funny bone does it always make your arm and fingers tingle. Yes I have just done mine.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> I'm trying but its a laptop and my boobies are in the way
> 
> cant get my face up to the screen


Oh my god :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

danielled said:


> You know if you bang your funny bone does it always make your arm and fingers tingle. Yes I have just done mine.


ouch...it sure does... x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

right that's it - not playing ANYMORE :lol:

xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I can only see like a hedge with letter like shape lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Oh my god :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


has it arms and legs


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> has it arms and legs


close  do you all give up now then ? :blink:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm beat,.....one eye is in fleswick and the other in keswick now


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Its ...........................................................................................


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Midnight said:


> close  do you all give up now then ? :blink:


I do lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> ouch...it sure does... x


Now it hurts to lift it touch it or lean on it.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

JESUS on the cross :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

What. The Hell. IS IT :mad :lol: :lol:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL it is not :lol: 

It's obviously ladle :lol:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> JESUS on the cross :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: :smilewinkgrin:


omg...your still seeing Jesus    

its really just flowers


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

What :crazy: :crazy: :mad2: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Paddy will be home soon...i'm going to show him Jesus:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Paddy will be home soon...i'm going to show him Jesus:yikes::yikes::yikes:


why?! He's done nothing wrong at all :yikes: :lol:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Paddy will be home soon...i'm going to show him Jesus:yikes::yikes::yikes:


:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:: ::eek6::eek6::eek6::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

katie200 said:


> What :crazy: :crazy: :mad2: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


Love your siggie and avatar.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

pmsl.....:nono::nono::nono:

how is everyones fettle then?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> pmsl.....:nono::nono::nono:
> 
> how is everyones fettle then?


Everyones what now.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

danielled said:


> Love your siggie and avatar.


Awww thankyou


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

danielled said:


> Everyones what now.


fettle!!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I can't Stop laughing I got a drunk sister on the phone she talking a load of junk she sound so funny hahahaha I sence she had a fun night lol


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> fettle!!!


Good until this 
http://spiritlessons.com/Documents/Jesus_Pictures/Jesus_039.jpg :yikes::yikes::yikes: totally brainwashed now :blink::blink:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Good until this
> http://spiritlessons.com/Documents/Jesus_Pictures/Jesus_039.jpg :yikes::yikes::yikes: totally brainwashed now :blink::blink:


pmsl......

glad your fine fettle think your the only one who knows what i mean....lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I'm going to die of laugher sisters so funny I can't help but laugh she keeps saying She kissed a doggie her friend just told me. She kissing her teddy key ring I'm in stichers


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep my fettle is fine 

but....my nipple just did something odd :001_huh:

xxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Yep my fettle is fine
> 
> but....my nipple just did something odd :001_huh:
> 
> xxxxxx


:blink:do we really want to know :scared:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Midnight said:


> :blink:do we really want to know :scared:


It hissed at me :scared: :scared: 
:lol: it did it the other day too :scared:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> It hissed at me :scared: :scared:
> :lol: it did it the other day too :scared:
> xxxxxxxx


Right on Monday morning make yourself an appointment at the vets ok :lol::lol::scared:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Midnight said:


> Right on Monday morning make yourself an appointment at the vets ok :lol::lol::scared:


I don't know what it's issue is :lol:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I don't know what it's issue is :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx


Oh my God has JESUS got to you tonight !! :blink::yikes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Midnight said:


> Oh my God has JESUS got to you tonight !! :blink::yikes:


LMAO WHERE have you ever heard it said that jesus induces nipple hiss? :lol: :lol:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :yikes: my cat just jumped for nowhere in to my arms silly smokey lucky I cort him or ne would have ended up on the floor lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

it hissed at you???

have you got implants???


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

No :scared: i dunno...I'm actually now wondering if I didn't accidentally poke it at the same time as my dad turned the newspaper :lol:

It would explain a LOT :lol:

xxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

unless you farted?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> unless you farted?


Through my nipple?!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

PMSL oh! no! LOL I just clicked :lol:

xxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Through my nipple?!
> 
> xxxxxxxx


No...through your arse silly....

pmsl xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Could I BE any more of a tool :lol: *face palm*

xxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Paddy just brought me in a chowmein ....mmmmm


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

nom nom nom nom
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Nos da I chi gyd I'm off to bed.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

danielled said:


> Nos da I chi gyd I'm off to bed.


Night night you


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Night dan, sweet dreams hen

xxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

night Dan xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

What you all upto tomorrow


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

katie200 said:


> What you all upto tomorrow


Shopping!!!!! i love shopping...not food shopping that i hate...but me shopping


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

If the weathers nice I'm going to take bumby to a forest not far off I reckon 

What are you up to hen?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Shopping!!!!! i love shopping...not food shopping that i hate...but me shopping


Shopping hope it nice weather for it for you lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> If the weathers nice I'm going to take bumby to a forest not far off I reckon
> 
> What are you up to hen?
> 
> xxxxxxxxx


That sounds nice tomorrow I'm going to give the dog a bath as she need one order my Easter teddys for my sister and mum. And hope for a peaceful day and of courses call my drunk sister to tease her lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

It has proper little walks and all sorts but I didn't realise last time so we were all cross country, climbing up ravines and all sorts :lol: 

Well...maybe not ravines as such :lol:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

dilema....lamb chops or chicken for dinner tomoz? which to take out the freezer

Where is midninght?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

I wondered where midnight had gone 

And neither! chicken and cow is for cuddling :lol:

xxxxxxxx

And lamb lol I can't even remember what I've read 2 seconds later fgs :lol:

xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> It has proper little walks and all sorts but I didn't realise last time so we were all cross country, climbing up ravines and all sorts :lol:
> 
> Well...maybe not ravines as such :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxxx


It sound good there a dog park near us well it been made dog friendly dad took Jessie down there a few time she seem happy when she comes back lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I wondered where midnight had gone
> 
> And neither! chicken and cow is for cuddling :lol:
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: are you talking about your pets


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

I just worry it gets a bit boring for him always going to the beach (never seems to mind  )

But he's much happier off his lead so it's nice to find different places he can be.

I've explained to him all about foxes and badgers and other things he might smell and what they are and everything :blush:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I wondered where midnight had gone
> 
> And neither! chicken and cow is for cuddling :lol:
> 
> ...


Mmmmm cow !! Did not think about beef.. Think it's gunna be lamb chops xxxsoz if any of you are veggie x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I just worry it gets a bit boring for him always going to the beach (never seems to mind  )
> 
> But he's much happier off his lead so it's nice to find different places he can be.
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwww bless it looks like he in for so really fun he cutie


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Mmmmm cow !! Did not think about beef.. Think it's gunna be lamb chops xxxsoz if any of you are veggie x


:lol: I never preach on vegetarianism - I think it's so rude when people do that

I'll happily cook meat for Bumby

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: I never preach on vegetarianism - I think it's so rude when people do that
> 
> I'll happily cook meat for Bumby
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx


I'm with you on that one lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Poor Mavy just been sick !!!! Then she tried to kiss me! Yuk


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Poor Mavy just been sick !!!! Then she tried to kiss me! Yuk


Lol lovely bless her lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Poor Mavy just been sick !!!! Then she tried to kiss me! Yuk


Awww Mavis  poor pup 

And YUCK :lol:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to get some sleep you know  I feel terrible lol 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

My fault !!! I know she has been a bit off this last week .,, another trip to the the vets probably


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I think I'm going to have to get some sleep you know  I feel terrible lol
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


Night night hun ... I'm off soon myself x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I think I'm going to have to get some sleep you know  I feel terrible lol
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


Nigh night you it been a laugh loL have a Nice sleep


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> My fault !!! I know she has been a bit off this last week .,, another trip to the the vets probably


Im sure it your fault I hope it nothing to worrie about


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Im sure it your fault I hope it nothing to worrie about


i hope so hun.xx do ya know its 2 o'clock


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> i hope so hun.xx do ya know its 2 o'clock


Really time flys when you having a laugh lol I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Really time flys when you having a laugh lol I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


thanx hun...xx


----------

